# Favourite Transitions between Movements



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Never heard such a beautiful one as between movements 3 and 4 of Beethoven Symphony no 5. 

What are your favourite transitions?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Beethoven piano concerto no 5. between movements 2 and 3 and the Triple concerto also Beethoven movement 2 and 3.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

One of several: Mendelssohn Violin Comcerto transition between 2nd and 3rd movements @about 21:00:


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Another: The transition from one of Beethoven's greatest adagios (of the Archduke Trio) to the rondo final movement. Start at about 32:00 which is part of the resolution of what has come before (something Beethoven was often known to do such as at the end of the adagio of his Piano Sonata #5 and the end of Gross Fugue) to the actual transition at 34:26:


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Beethoven sonata number 28 in A - third movement to fourth. Though the third movement is so short, it almost is a transition in itself.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Moving into the last movement of Schumann's 4th symphony. 
Beethoven's Emperor concerto - transitioning from the 2nd mvmt to the finale. And another Beethoven great: between the last two movements of the violin concerto.

But my favorite is the horn quartet, underlined by timpani, is Franz Schmidt's 4th symphony as he moves into the final section, 4th movement, or recapitulation - depending on how you analyze it. Breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't know why I neglected perhaps the greatest transition in all of classical music: the 4th to 5th movement of Beethoven's #6 Pastoral Symphony. Listen from about 31:00 to 34:00:


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll take Sibelius' Second Symphony (that wonderful, continuous transition from the third movement to the finale). Glorious.

I agree with mbhaub regarding Schmidt's Fourth.

I'll also mention Myaskovsky's Twenty-Second (from that serious, introspective, yet sublime first movement, to the mournful second, then to the resolute, defiant finale).


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Shostakovich VC No. 1, Cadenza to last movement.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

DaveM said:


> One of several: Mendelssohn Violin Comcerto transition between 2nd and 3rd movements


The transition in Mendelssohn VC between mvts I and II is a favorite of bassoonists


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Bach's mass in B minor, the transition from the confiteor to the Et expecto is quite breathtaking when done right.


----------

